# Remotely working for a UK company



## mcjiggerlog (Apr 4, 2015)

Hello,

I'm really hoping somebody can help me with this - I've spent a lot of time researching but can't find a definitive answer anywhere!

My situation - currently working for a UK company and I have asked to work remotely (at home) in Spain. I am currently paid via PAYE into a UK bank account. My company has no Spanish presence.

Now, first question - do I HAVE to pay social security in Spain? I've read that to get my certificate of residence, as long as I can prove I have adequate medical insurance then it is fine. If this is the case, then is it as simple as switching to an NT tax code in the UK and filing a spanish tax return at the end of their tax year declaring my UK income?

If the above is not true - can someone confirm that this is the alternative - I register as autonomo and pay social security contributions myself? Would I then need to invoice my UK employer or can I just get paid gross with the NT tax code and declare my income in the tax return?

Thanks in advance for any help given.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Others have more knowledge this sort of thing, but I suspect you'll have to register yourself as an "autonomo" (self employed) in Spain and get your company to take you off the UK PAYE and send you invoices instead. By becoming autonomo you'll end up paying tax/social security in Spain (it's not just a case of declaring income). I suspect they can still pay you into your UK bank account, but you'll need to transfer the money over to Spain somehow. To become resident in Spain you are meant to prove you have a certain level of income, so you may need to show some kind of contract with your UK employer.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe it is possible for a foreign employer to register with the Seguridad Social and get a social security number for you, then pay contributions directly into the Spanish system. So I guess it depends on how co-operative your employer is willing to be.


----------



## mcjiggerlog (Apr 4, 2015)

My employer won't set up a Spanish presence as that would have implications for corporate tax that they wouldn't want to get involved with.

I have no idea where to start with working out how to arrange autónomo social security payments, invoices etc... Has anyone any experience with this? Any good resources? Is this something I need to get a gestor to do? How much roughly would that cost? 

Thanks!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

mcjiggerlog said:


> My employer won't set up a Spanish presence as that would have implications for corporate tax that they wouldn't want to get involved with.
> 
> I have no idea where to start with working out how to arrange autónomo social security payments, invoices etc... Has anyone any experience with this? Any good resources? Is this something I need to get a gestor to do? How much roughly would that cost?
> 
> Thanks!


Excuse me if you considered this already - but I often wonder with remote workers
or Teleworkers ( logged on to the office from home )
Whether they ever considered the 'easy option' first.
Namely keep your residence or apartment in the UK and therefore remain UK Tax
resident, etc and Telework from both the UK and Spain ( from your 2nd home in Spain )
So long as you spend less than the number of days in Spain that would
deem you as a Spanish resident in the eyes of the Spanish authorities. You will
obviously not inconvenience your UK employer.

Such an arrangement could be beneficial to your spouse who
might prefer to maintain his or her job in the UK and use the budget airlines
when switching between countries to keep costs down.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mcjiggerlog said:


> My employer won't set up a Spanish presence as that would have implications for corporate tax that they wouldn't want to get involved with.
> 
> I have no idea where to start with working out how to arrange autónomo social security payments, invoices etc... Has anyone any experience with this? Any good resources? Is this something I need to get a gestor to do? How much roughly would that cost?
> 
> Thanks!


You will have private medical insurance when you arrive, yes? So you don't need to worry straight away. Just make an appointment with the INSS (Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social) when you get here, and they will talk you through the procedures. Google INSS plus the name of your city to find the address - you can make appointments online.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> You will have private medical insurance when you arrive, yes? So you don't need to worry straight away. Just make an appointment with the INSS (Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social) when you get here, and they will talk you through the procedures. Google INSS plus the name of your city to find the address - you can make appointments online.


... but you need to be able to speak good Spanish!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> ... but you need to be able to speak good Spanish!


Or take an interpreter. Find a local English Academy and hire a student to go with you.


----------

